# In search for a helmet



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm still a newb and need some safety gears. My mistake for the first time going was not wearing a helmet, ended up with a concussion going down lol. Now I'm here in search for a decent helmet that isn't too expensive but that will last me fore a while. Also, I go trail riding in the spring/summer so I'm looking for one that I can use for riding too. 

I also just recently purchased a Smith Phenom goggle so I want a helmet that fits well with the goggle. I understand it should fit most, but I read on some post that some people have problems or it's not comfortable on the helmet. I'm thinking about getting the Smith Hustle helm for $102 or the Bern Watts Hardhat for $60. The Smith helm is a good fit, not too loose or tight. The Bern helm feels pretty nice. It feels like it completely wraps around my head, pretty snuggle I would have to say. 

So have anyone ever used any of these helm or recommend any others that are decent/good that isn't too expensive. I want to try and stay under $100 if possible. I would really appreciate if someone have any good recommendation.

Smith
SMITH Hustle Helmet : Buy the SMITH Hustle Helmet at Eastern Mountain Sports

Bern
BERN Watts Hardhat Helmet : Buy the BERN Watts Hardhat Helmet at Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

keep an eye on tramdock they have been doing giro helms with wireless audio setups for around 100 the past two days.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Congo215 said:


> So have anyone ever used any of these helm or recommend any others that are decent/good that isn't too expensive. I want to try and stay under $100 if possible. I would really appreciate if someone have any good recommendation.
> 
> Smith
> SMITH Hustle Helmet : Buy the SMITH Hustle Helmet at Eastern Mountain Sports
> ...


You're in luck! I have experience with both (well, not the Watts, but the Baker, which is the Watts without the holes).

The Hustle is the better helmet. Keep looking for deals, though.

Smith Hustle $96 plus 15% off

need small?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i tried on doezens of helmets and the 2 that fit me best were the protec danny kass and the red trace. each helmet is different so try it on yourself.


----------

